# Saskatchewan nominee program 2015



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

Dear Expats

Please post the eligibility criteria for this province

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Would it not be better to look at the official Government of Saskatchewan website to get _current_ and _*correct*_ information rather than depending on an anonymous website that has no links to the province to give you information?

Google is your friend...


----------



## 1moreEECandidate (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello,

1 quick Q - can one apply for SINP even now after EE has been launched? I am currently in India planning to move to Canada.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1moreEECandidate said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1 quick Q - can one apply for SINP even now after EE has been launched? I am currently in India planning to move to Canada.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


See previous reply.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there application fee for Saskatchewan nomination application?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aminul112 said:


> Is there application fee for Saskatchewan nomination application?


Have you read the Province of Saskatchewan website?


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Have you read the Province of Saskatchewan website?


 I didn't find how much is fee..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aminul112 said:


> I didn't find how much is fee..


The website directs you to the CIC website for the fee schedule.


----------

